# Radiohead



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

are there any other fans of Radiohead here? In my opinion, they're the most vital group in modern alternative rock, and they're continuing to push the boundaries. Even though they're more of an electronic jazz fusion hybrid now, they're still my favorite band and non-classical artist. I ended up buying all of their albums online after watching a documentary about Ok Computer (although I had been listening to "The Gloaming" for a few months). I felt like they would be good, and as each one came in, I was more and more impressed, and I became a fanatic rather quickly. 2 years later, I'm still the same, and they're so great.

I feel really fortunate to have gone to two shows in the past year (1 of the Roseland shows last year even though I had a fever of 103F, and then the first night of the Newark shows this year). I'm very impressed and in love with their tendency to not have studied music classically, but still have the ability to "get" what good, honest music is all about (plus Jonny Greenwood was originally a violist and now composes some great scores).

Does anyone else feel very passionate about this band?


----------



## Kostka (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course. They are a musical constant, like so few of such bands. I´ve just recently gone back to Radiohead, listening to In Rainbows and was basically as enthused as in the past decade - no! in the one before the past - when the first albums had been introduced to me. It´s now been about 20 years or so and they are still in the lead, they are the history and the present at once!
If I´m allowed to interfer this thread with another band, let me mention Grizzly Bear - as something I´ve only recently discovered, is at some different point in the genre scale, but somehow comparable for me due to its power and invention.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

Kostka said:


> Of course. They are a musical constant, like so few of such bands. I´ve just recently gone back to Radiohead, listening to In Rainbows and was basically as enthused as in the past decade - no! in the one before the past - when the first albums had been introduced to me. It´s now been about 20 years or so and they are still in the lead, they are the history and the present at once!
> If I´m allowed to interfer this thread with another band, let me mention Grizzly Bear - as something I´ve only recently discovered, is at some different point in the genre scale, but somehow comparable for me due to its power and invention.


I like what you said about them being history and the present, because I really think in 50 years saying you went to see Radiohead will be like saying you went to see the Beatles (although I really don't care too much for the Beatles, but speaking on a general consensus). _In Rainbows_ is so good, WOW. I've seen all of the live shows this tour through live streams (whichever ones had a live stream), and the slow section of "Reckoner" hits me like a pile of bricks to the heart. It gets even worse seeing it in person, because I just cry.

Grizzly Bear are a good band as well, but I can't say I'm too into their music. I do like _Horn of Plenty_, though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

oogabooha said:


> I ended up buying all of their albums online after watching a documentary about Ok Computer (although I had been listening to "The Gloaming" for a few months).


Whilst I'd seen the video of _No Surprises_ on TV at the time of its release and been impressed, I'd never actually paid any attention. After my youngest son showed me _Karma Police_ on Youtube a few years back, I started to buy the albums too, though _In Rainbows_ hadn't yet been released. What's great about being able to listen to them all so close together is that I'm able to make my own mind up about what I like, without the contemporary hype that goes with each release - especially the nonsense about _OK Computer / Kid A.
_
I think I like being in _their _musical company more than any other band I know: only _Pablo Honey_ is largely unplayed, while _Kid A, Hail to the Thief _and _In Rainbows_ are my favourites.

I've seen them once live - 3 years ago (expensive - I got a speeding ticket on the way to the venue!) - but will happily see them again.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'd be cool with them if they promised to never cover a Can song again.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

The Bends was a seminal album during my school years....it came out when I was thirteen, and I played it a lot during my high school years. I believe I do still have the songs on my iPod, I should give it a listen again soon! I haven't really followed them outside of that one album, although I like 15 step off of In Rainbows. Maybe I'll check out what they have available for Radiohead at my local library.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i thought it was understood among connoisseurs that radiohead is the greatest band of all time..

5. Let Down


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried to like them. I really did. They're the bees knees and all that, particularly with the crowd I run with. I listened to all of the recommended tracks, albums, etc., and I just couldn't get into them. They just don't do it for me - sorry.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've seen Radiohead in concert a couple of times and they are excellent...many of their albums are just about perfect from beginning to end, too, which is not easy to do...best memory I have of them, though, is when I made a laser show of their music at my old job...it was a big hit and was always packed, but that wasn't the funny part...one night I'm in my office before the beginning of the shows and I get a knock and it's a higher up in the museum (planetarium show in dome that is part of the museum of science) bringing in Prince's representative...yep, that guy Prince that plays guitar and has countless hits...so he wants to rent out the dome for some private time with a girl and wanted to know if it could be done...I said it could right after the last show of the evening; we were sold out for 4 shows so we weren't about to cancel one of them...so he comes in the back door about fifteen minutes after the last show and I had the dome set up very ambient-like and dark.

The rep comes to me at the console and tells me "just play anything"...basically, not even Prince had an idea of what he really wanted to see...but anyway, I aimed to please...so I put on the seasonal star show (like the one I posted in 'keep looking up' thread) and the rep comes to me during the show and tells me "this is good,...he likes this"...but I tell him that it is only about twenty minutes long so 'what after?'...he says "anything"...well....

My lasers were hot and the show was relatively new and well,...I tried out my new show on Prince. The show starts out with "2 + 2 = 5" and, my fellow Radiohead fans, he couldn't last that very short and awesome song! His rep/handler guy comes back to me, hands me a $100 and says thank you but that Prince is having "sensory overload". :lol: I will never forget that...I've used that phrase so many times now and all I could think about is that little guy with the girl taller than him walking out the back door of my dome because he basically couldn't take it. I think I only really liked Radiohead until then; after that, I _loved_ them.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan, personally.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish I was special. But I'm a creep. :bangshead:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I also like Radiohead. I play some tracks very often in my car. Paranoid Android is my favourite.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love Radiohead. Thom Yorke is a genius.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I made a playlist of my favorite Yorke albums. I added my album which I think is my best effort in the mix.










Mozart by Nakulan Balasubramaniam


Playlist · @@[email protected]@ Songs




music.apple.com


----------

